# Prada Saffiano Galleria



## thisreallyreal

Do you still carry your Prada Saffiano Galleria bag?

What colour/s do you own?

Do you have the one with 2 zips on the outer sides or the magnetic close one?


----------



## IntheOcean

I think this bag is a classic, so I don't find it dated or anything. And they fit a lot. So if you like it, buy it and wear it!  
However, I almost never carry mine anymore. I realized that the open main compartment just doesn't work for me. I have the Galleria with two zips, so it does offer some security, but I just prefer having a flap or a zipper on my bags.


----------



## thisreallyreal

IntheOcean said:


> I think this bag is a classic, so I don't find it dated or anything. And they fit a lot. So if you like it, buy it and wear it!
> However, I almost never carry mine anymore. I realized that the open main compartment just doesn't work for me. I have the Galleria with two zips, so it does offer some security, but I just prefer having a flap or a zipper on my bags.



I already own one. I think it's more a special occasion bag as it's quite heavy without anything inside already!  I do like the light blue colour though!


----------



## LoveMyHalo

This is mine! It’s the one with 2 zips on the outer side. I have a diverse bag collection but this is probably the one that gets the most compliments! I don’t use her as much as I want to because it’s on the heavy side, I probably should have bought the one size smaller. I thought of selling it before but I believe it’s a classic so I’m decided to keep it.


----------



## IntheOcean

thisreallyreal said:


> I already own one. I think it's more a special occasion bag as it's quite heavy without anything inside already!  I do like the light blue colour though!


Oh yes, the light blue color is lovely. I guess I'm used to bags being slightly on the heavier side, so the Galleria actually doesn't seem that heavy to me - although I never fill my bags to the brim, so to speak. 


LoveMyHalo said:


> This is mine! It’s the one with 2 zips on the outer side. I have a diverse bag collection but this is probably the one that gets the most compliments! I don’t use her as much as I want to because it’s on the heavy side, I probably should have bought the one size smaller. I thought of selling it before but I believe it’s a classic so I’m decided to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167855


Very pretty!


----------



## Nami13

I have the one with two zippers size medium in the light blush color and it makes for the perfect work bag if you don’t have to carry a laptop every day everywhere. My laptop doesn’t fit in it but yours might. 
It is a classic bag and looks good even after 5 years. 
It is heavy empty and I find the medium to be a little large for me for carrying around casually over the weekend. I guess the small would look more proportionate as a cross body.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I love mine! I don't take my bags many places these days between the pandemic and working from home, but I think they're classically beautiful and will remain timeless.


----------



## TeriT

I love my Galleria. I think it's a timeless bag. I have the large size. I used to also have the XL size and sold it - which I very much regret.  Especially now that the price is so much higher than when I originally bought it.  But I am happy I kept my large size.


----------



## Franziichen90

Hey, do you know how is this Prada bag called? Is it still the Galleria? It hasn't got a double zip and it's much slimmer. Thank you! Greets Franzi


----------



## Bal&ValGal

I  carried this one to work with me today


----------



## colorado kitty

LoveMyHalo said:


> This is mine! It’s the one with 2 zips on the outer side. I have a diverse bag collection but this is probably the one that gets the most compliments! I don’t use her as much as I want to because it’s on the heavy side, I probably should have bought the one size smaller. I thought of selling it before but I believe it’s a classic so I’m decided to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167855


Gorgeous color.


----------



## redrobin1977

I would like to know how the corners hold up. I want a purple one so bad!


----------



## rhiatsea

I have a large galleria bag in sea foam green/turquoise with gold hardware! I love it to death but find that it’s too big for me (I have a very small frame and it overwhelms me). I’m actually looking to sell it if anyone is interested.


----------



## snowy58red

I have the double zip one in the large size and camel color. It’s the big size that doesn’t come with a crossbody, but I find the drop strap for the shoulder is a little short. Has anyone tried to attach a crossbody strap to one of the larger versions?


----------



## Justforfun123!

I have the small in a dark green, the one with two zips. Yes agreed it heavy but I love how the structure has held and I think creates a great shape. I do regret not getting a more lighter colour that could be used all year round, the dark green only really suits the winter months and I don’t really like owning a bag I reach for half the year.


----------



## Justforfun123!

redrobin1977 said:


> I would like to know how the corners hold up. I want a purple one so bad!


I’ve owned mine for a year with general use and no problems on any of the corners for me. It has four feet so none of the bottom corners ever touch the ground which is a plus


----------



## jackie100

For those that have this the Prada Galleria, when you put your laptop inside does the bag hold its shape or does it fall over?


----------



## hlh0904

I purchased a pre-owned Galleria with two zips. It is large but since it is a classic I am holding onto it for awhile.


----------



## dotty8

I have this one and I love it


----------



## IntheOcean

dotty8 said:


> I have this one and I love it
> 
> View attachment 5419042


Classic bag that never really goes out of style!  Is the color Argilla?


----------



## dotty8

IntheOcean said:


> Classic bag that never really goes out of style!  Is the color Argilla?



Yes, it is!


----------



## IntheOcean

dotty8 said:


> Yes, it is!


Used to have a Double Zip tote in that color, it goes with everything, pretty much!


----------



## sellmysoulforhandbags

I have the small one in dark blue. I actually like it but I think the quality is bad especially for the price. In less than 2 years I had to fix one of the zipper and when one of the corner got scuff. I find it very poor cause I thought saffiano should be ok. I don't baby my bag but I also won't abuse it. I don't even wear it often cause I find the zipper quite annoying. I know I won't buy Prada anymore. Too expensive but the quality just not there.


----------



## Abba13

Just purchased the large bluette and medium mango.  The mango is gorgeous in person. I also have the medium cameo/cammeo, don't remember the correct spelling....and the medium in chalk with silver hardware.  The others have gold.  I'm addicted to the Gallerias due to the organizational options and strong structure.  When I set it down, no flopping. AND! I can put my water bottles inside....more of a cup with lid...don't tip over.  As much as I love them I'm shocked at how quickly their prices have increased. Wow.  I know prices go up but this quick?  Anyone else surprised?


----------

